# Looking for ball park quote



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Just curious what a decent price would be to say..... Go in to a furnished house , cut out a 4x4 piece in a ceiling , replace , mud,tape sand and blend a texture . ( not painting the whole ceiling ) is $400-$500 ok for these jobs ? I get unlimited amounts of work from these guys , and wanna keep it that way . My town is small so driving time is 10-15 mins in either direction . Thanks


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

One time event I would be around 600 or more. If they come regular then 500 would work.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Cool thanks , they come around a lot


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

Where are you located ?


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in BC , Canada


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds right!


----------

